# Brit in Miami Moving to Spain need advice etc.



## ayremiami (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi - I'm a British Citizen currently living in Miami moving back to Europe (Spain) next year. Obviously need all advice I can get........


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

ayremiami said:


> Hi - I'm a British Citizen currently living in Miami moving back to Europe (Spain) next year. Obviously need all advice I can get........


Where do you want us to start? 
Welcome to the forum


----------



## ayremiami (Nov 6, 2008)

*Brit - miami to spain (madrid)*



Stravinsky said:


> Where do you want us to start?
> Welcome to the forum


Sorry - my apoligies for not being more specific - I'm moving to Madrid - need to find work, apartment, etc. etc. My Spanish is pretty good and I'd like to know more about a Brit's typical daily life in Madrid......


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

ayremiami said:


> Sorry - my apoligies for not being more specific - I'm moving to Madrid - need to find work, apartment, etc. etc. My Spanish is pretty good and I'd like to know more about a Brit's typical daily life in Madrid......


Ahhh ....cant help you there, but fortunately for you one of our regular posters is Chris (Madrid) so I'm sure he'll be along soon to tell you about his grueling life style


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

..........but if your Spanish is pretty good, I think you will find Madrid has a LOT more to offer than expat lifestyle. GREAT city - shame about the weather!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

ayremiami said:


> Sorry - my apoligies for not being more specific - I'm moving to Madrid - need to find work, apartment, etc. etc. My Spanish is pretty good and I'd like to know more about a Brit's typical daily life in Madrid......


OK - Seen it but I'll reply more fully later on today. 

Work - What line are you in?

Unemployment rising - Salaries low and dropping! - If you expect US salaries or even Brit salaries - DON'T COME. Welfare? - ho ho.

Spanish WILL NEED TO BE near fluent here. 

Housing - VERY EXPENSIVE. Even rental.

I cant help with a Brits life - as I lead a Spanish one. With the odd excursion into English speaking forums. I live outside the city but in the province.

I would not live as an ex-pat in Madrid. I've an ex-colleague who has to, as his Spanish has never really taken (despite 20 years here); his stories show it as cliquey and occasionally catty. I know that one or two of the ex-pat haunts had to close to for lack of business.

It's important to realise that the world recession will hit Spain worse than many other countries. It's already visible.


----------

